# 2nd RD - Game 4 Thread: [2] Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers [6] [PHX leads 2-1]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (54-28) (6-4) Playoff record*



*PG **S. Nash







* - *SG* *R. Bell







* -* 
SF* *S. Marion







* - * 
PF T. Thomas *







- *C **B. Diaw*












*Suns Individual Season Stats* 















 * @*​

























*[Los Angeles Clippers] * *(47-35) (5-3) Playoff record*​

*PG * *S. Cassell







* - *SG* *C. Mobley







* - 
*SF* *Q. Ross







* - 
*PF* *E. Brand







* - *C* *C. Kaman







*


*
Clippers Individual Season Stats* 








*Sunday, May 14th - 8:00PM ET/5:00PM PT- [TNT] - Staples Center- Los Angeles, CA *













*Suns-Clippers Playoff Series Page*​




















*Game 3: Clippers  Suns, 94Clippers 91*
*LAC-PHX Boxscore* 

*RECAP* 

LOS ANGELES, May 12 (Ticker) -- Shawn Marion showed that the Phoenix Suns can rebound and defend a little bit, especially when they have to. 

Marion scored 10 of his 32 points in the fourth quarter and pulled down 19 rebounds as the Suns showed some uncharacteristic grit in a 94-91 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers in Game 3 of the Western Conference Semifinals. 

MVP Steve Nash made a clinching jumper in the closing seconds for the second-seeded Suns, who switched from run and gun to rough and tough to regain the home-court advantage and take a 2-1 series lead. Phoenix had been 0-7 this season in games decided by three points or less. 

Getting familiar with winning big postseason games in the STAPLES Center, the Suns withstood a pair of comebacks in the fourth quarter by the sixth-seeded Clippers, who lost at home for the first time in the postseason. 

"They made a run at us tonight and hit some tough shots in the fourth quarter," Marion said. "I just think we kept our composure the whole game and executed our game plan to the fullest." 

In a 122-97 home loss in Game 2, the Suns were manhandled by the Clippers, who held a 57-26 advantage on the boards and scored almost at will. On Friday, Phoenix limited Los Angeles to 42 percent (35-of-83) shooting and nearly broke even on the boards at 47-46. 

Leading the way was Marion, who played all but 50 seconds. He set an early tone with his defense and rebounding and provided an offensive spark down the stretch after the Suns had lost an 11-point lead. 

"I got involved early tonight and got it going," Marion said. "I started things off and I think everybody came hard after me." 

Phoenix had missed 15 straight 3-pointers and trailed, 85-82, when Marion tied it with a shot from behind the arc with 2:58 left. 

Two free throws apiece by Nash and Tim Thomas built the lead to 89-86 before Marion blew past Chris Kaman, threw in a scoop shot and drew a foul. His free throw made it 92-86 with 49 seconds to play. 

"It was just a big bucket," Marion said. "We needed it to win." 

The Clippers closed to 92-91 on a three-point play by Elton Brand and two free throws by Quinton Ross. With 28 seconds remaining, they opted to play defense and were burned when Nash made a step-back 15-footer from the left wing. 

"That was a lucky shot," Nash said. "I got one to go and it was great timing for us." 

Vladimir Radmanovic, who had shot the Clippers back into the game early in the final period, missed a 3-pointer at the buzzer. 

"I had a decent look," Radmanovic said. "I just didn't make it." 

Thomas had 19 points and 14 rebounds, Raja Bell scored 14 points and Nash added 12 and 10 assists for the Suns, who shot just 37 percent (32-of-86) and got all but six points from their starters. 

Brand had 20 points, nine rebounds, eight assists and five blocked shots. Radmanovic scored 18 points and Corey Maggette grabbed 14 boards for the Clippers, who had averaged 122.5 points in the first two games. 

Game 4 is here Sunday. 

"We have shown we can win on the road and that we can win anywhere," Marion said. "With us coming in here and even though it seems we have played here 12 or so times, the same arena with a different name on the floor, we still had to have the energy and intensity to play here." 

Playing at a slower pace but with more attention to defense and rebounding, the Suns controlled most of the first half. A basket by Boris Diaw with 2:25 left gave them a 48-41 lead before the Clippers scored the final seven points to tie it at the break. 

In the first half, Phoenix had 27 rebounds, one more than they had in all of Game 2. 

The Suns regained control in the third quarter, limiting the Clippers to 15 points. A follow shot by Marion opened the final period and gave Phoenix its largest lead at 74-63. 

That's when Radmanovic caught fire. He made four 3-pointers and a reverse layup over the next five minutes to help the Clippers open a 79-76 lead. 

"I came in the fourth quarter and we were down 10 points," Radmonovic said. "Somebody has to do something and obviously I had a hot hand so I kept going. My guys were feeding me." 

"No matter what they throw at you, you have to keep your composure and hang in there," Nash said. "And just by hanging in there and we did that tonight."


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Suns rebound as well as they did, then this could be another win. But lets see what adjustments Dunleavy makes.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Key game for both sides, neither wants to lose this one. Are we looking at another 7 game series? At least 6 it seems.

Go Suns, blend offense, defense & rebounding!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's just try to box out, and keep the Clips off the boards. Keep Brand and Kaman from having like 12-15 rebounds each and we should win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we need energy. I don't wanna see us playing like we have our feet nailed to the ground like game 2. It was like, they subsconsciously felt, "oh, we won game 1, no pressure to win game 2" almost.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

dissonance19 said:


> we need energy. I don't wanna see us playing like we have our feet nailed to the ground like game 2. It was like, they subsconsciously felt, "oh, we won game 1, no pressure to win game 2" almost.


Exactly, Suns can't be in a lull. Anytime you have a chance to shorten the series and push a team to the brink you have to do it. The Suns need the game tonight and then hopefully we can close in out in Phoenix. 

Nash and company could use the rest a short series would provide.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Exactly, Suns can't be in a lull. Anytime you have a chance to shorten the series and push a team to the brink you have to do it. The Suns need the game tonight and then hopefully we can close in out in Phoenix.
> 
> Nash and company could use the rest a short series would provide.


Sam wont let that happen. Prepare for a 7 game series


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God ****ing damnit. As bad as we played, we were soooooooooo ****ing close. We come back to get it within 3. Then we keep shooting 3's when we can go for just 2 and we even had 2 possessions where we did that. We could have been within 1 or take a lead by 1 if we just went for 2. Pisses me off.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Realistic outcome. I wanted both, but reality was we were only going to win one.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Marion is **** man. He is crap.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 4 Thread: [2] Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers [6] [PHX leads 2-*



Jammin said:


> Marion is **** man. He is crap.


He wasn't half as agressive as he was Friday for some reason. 

Props to Raja :cheers: we just need everyone on the same level for a 2 game stretch the rest of the way.


----------

